# pink eye photo for interest



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

just for interest, in case anyone wanted to see what it looked like


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you sure it is pinkeye?

The reason I ask is ...usually ....you see an "ulceration" in the middle of the eye color dead center.......
it usually ulcerates quickly and the ulcer worsens real quick...then the eye clouds.....Maybe it is the angle of the pic....but I am not seeing it....


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I usually just find the eye entirely clouds over like that - well clouds over gradually. I've only occasionally actually seen an ulcer on the eye. Usually if there is an ulcer, I've found there is actually something in the eye irritating it.

LW


----------

